# Decals?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Has anyone made thier own decals off your inkjet printer? If so, how did they turn out, easy? learning curve?

The reason I ask is, some friends will be having a wedding anniversary (25th) coming up soon and I'd like to make some coffee mugs decaled with thier old wedding photo on them as a gift. My first thought was wine glasses, but later figured coffee mugs would get more use.


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you talking about the waterslide decals? Like these:
http://www.mcgpaper.com/decals.html

I've not done it myself, but I have seen them, and talked to a person who uses them for magnets, mugs, and windows. She said they're very easy to make, you have to be careful during the wetting/applying process not to tear them, but they're pretty easy. If the item is to be washed, they have to be coated with a resin coating...she gets it from a craft shop. One of the things she specially likes is that she can do something that's personalized in a matter of minutes.

The items I saw were crisp and sharp, with good color. I suppose that would depend on how good your printer is.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for the reply  .

Yes that's what I was thinking of using to make the mugs, but the paper I saw wasn't near that price, WOW! I can have the mugs made at Kinko's for that price and save myself a lot of headache. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

easy to make decals from your printer I make them for my items all the time not for washable items though....get glue sticks and that real thin white tissue paper cut tissue paper to the size of your printer paper ....use glue stick around all 4 edges.....place tissue paper on printer paper make sure both sheets are flat.....place paper in printer so that the tissue side will come up when printing ......theres your decal.....you can get free clip art on line


----------

